# That's as far as I've gone with the idea



## ladynat

Фраза "*That's as far as I've gone with the idea*" присутствует в следующем контексте:

A. We could do with more like her, then, in public life.
B. Oh, I'm not so sure about that.
A. Would you be against women in Parliament?
B. I'd be against Mrs. Touchett in Parliament. *That's as far as I've gone with the idea*.

Мой перевод проблемной фразы: 
*Я согласен с этой идеей только до этого (до этой степени)*. 

У меня не получается сформулировать эту фразу как-нибудь по-другому. Буду признательна за помощь.


----------



## Q-cumber

Я меня возникает смутное подозрение, что эти субтитры уже один раз переводили... на английский.


----------



## Drink

Скорее всего имеется в виду "Я подробнее не разбирался в этом вопросе."


----------



## ladynat

Q-cumber said:


> Я меня возникает смутное подозрение, что эти субтитры уже один раз переводили... на английский.


Я не совсем вас поняла.


----------



## Q-cumber

ladynat said:


> Я не совсем вас поняла.


Ну какая-то "подстрочность" в этих текстах присутствует.


----------



## Q-cumber

Может "дальше (более глубоко) я на эту тему не задумывался"? ( то есть , по поводу женщин в парламенте)


----------



## Rosett

"Это самое большее, что я могу себе позволить в данном вопросе".


----------



## Drink

Rosett said:


> "Это самое большее, что я могу себе позволить в данном вопросе".



Это было бы хорошим переводом, если бы он сказал "That's as far as I will/would go with the idea." А так как есть, это не правильно.


----------



## Rosett

Drink said:


> Это было бы хорошим переводом, если бы он сказал "That's as far as I will/would go with the idea." А так как есть, это не правильно.


Вы правы: буква "у" - лишняя, если нужна точность.


----------



## Drink

Rosett said:


> Вы правы: буква "у" - лишняя, если нужна точность.



Дело не во времени, а в смысле: не то, что он не мог себе позволить так подумать, а что его размышления до этого просто не дошли.


----------



## Vadim K

Как вариант "_Дальше этого моя мысль не распространяется_".


----------



## Rosett

Drink said:


> Дело не во времени, а в смысле: не то, что он не мог себе позволить так подумать, а что его размышления до этого просто не дошли.


Да, верно... но почему-то прочлось, что говорящий не осмелился на крамолу.
Самый простой тогда вариант: "Я додумался только до этого (места)".


----------



## ladynat

Выходит, я не верно поняла смысл фразы? Мне казалось, говорящий не против идеи - женщины в парламенте вообще, только против миссис Тачит в парламенте. Поэтому так и перевела: "Я согласен с этой идеей (женщины в парламенте вообще) только до этого (кроме миссис Тачит)". Дословно: "Вот настолько я согласен с этой идеей". Похоже, эту фразу можно понять двусмысленно.


----------



## Sobakus

Если перефразировать эту фразу несколько обыденнее, получится «я сказал ровно то, что сказал, и на приписываемое мне не намекал», то есть «я против госпожи Туше в парламенте, и ничего больше». _Idea_ здесь значит «мысль».


----------



## Q-cumber

Может проще сформировать?
- Вы против женщин в парламенте?
-Я против миссис Тушэ в парламенте. Не более того.


----------



## Sobakus

Учитывая, что хорошо бы всё-таки передать аристократическую заковыристость фразы, я бы сказал:
«Вы не одобряете женщин в парламенте?»
«Я не одобряю госпожу/миссис Туше в парламенте, и далее в своих рассуждениях не заходил/в этот вопрос не углублялся.»


ladynat said:


> Я забыла указать в контексте: вслед за последней репликой собеседник отвечает "Да".
> 
> B. I'd be against Mrs. Touchett in Parliament. *That's as far as I've gone with the idea*.
> A. Yes.


Сомневаюсь, что это "yes" является ответом на предыдущую реплику.


----------



## ladynat

Я забыла указать в контексте: вслед за последней репликой собеседник отвечает "Да", как бы соглашаясь с тем, что услышал.

B. I'd be against Mrs. Touchett in Parliament. *That's as far as I've gone with the idea*.
A. Yes.


----------



## Maroseika

Sobakus said:


> Учитывая, что хорошо бы всё-таки передать аристократическую заковыристость фразы, я бы сказал:
> «Вы не одобряете женщин в парламенте?»
> «Я не одобряю госпожу/миссис Туше в парламенте, и далее в своих рассуждениях не заходил.»


Позволю себе развить ваш вариант: «Я не одобряю миссис Тачит в парламенте и далее в своем неодобрении не заходил.»


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> Может проще сформировать?
> - Вы против женщин в парламенте?
> -Я против миссис Тушэ в парламенте. Не более того.


На мой взгляд, это самый лучший вариант. Правда, чтобы полностью удовлетворить критику, необходимо добавить "бы":
"Я был бы против миссис Т. в парламенте, но не более того".


----------



## Q-cumber

Я нашёл текст этого романа. Любопытно, что слово 'Parliament' встречается всего один раз, и совсем в другом контексте. 'Against' повторяется 50+ раз на протяжении двух томов: я добросовестно просмотрел все ссылки на слово, но ни одна из них не вывела на подобный диалог. Оборот 'as far as' автор использовал 11 раз... и снова мимо. Так откуда взялся этот и другие диалоги в экранизации BBC? Кто так творчески обработал текст классика американской литературы, что теперь с ним (текстом) без пол-литра не разобраться?


----------



## Sobakus

Q-cumber said:


> Кто так творчески обработал текст классика американской литературы, что теперь с ним (текстом) без пол-литра не разобраться?


The Portrait of a Lady (TV Series 1968– ) - Full Cast & Crew - IMDb

На фоне некоторых творений классиков американской литературы этот текст ничем не примечателен.


----------



## ladynat

Да, в сети есть этот роман в оригинале и с переводом. Я прочла его перед тем, как приступить к переводу субтитров. Книга понравилась. Она оказалась лучше, чем фильм. В фильме присутствуют некоторые диалоги из книги, но многое, к сожалению, вырезано и самое интересное. Словом, на мой взгляд, сценарий мог бы быть получше.


----------



## abracadabra!

- Вам не нравятся женщины в парламенте?
- Мне не нравится миссис Туше в парламенте. Я только это говорю.
- Угу. (Сейчас обнаружил это "yes"... )

Самое лучшее, что можно придумать для субтитров, по-моему. Просто и привлекает внимание. "Не более того" -- немного непонятно: пока думаешь, что это значит, приходит следующая фраза, которую тоже надо читать с экрана. Что не более? Чего не более? Почему не более? Но, возможно, я просто ревнив к своему переводу.


----------

